# Betta resting at bottom of tank



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a new betta owner, and new to the forum. I've only had my betta for four days, so I hope I'm not obssessing too soon.

I have him in a 1 gal tank (am going to get him something a little bigger, but he seems happy swimming around this one for now). It has a low flow filter, heater, lid, and I conditioned his water. He eats mostly freeze-dried bloodworms, which he loves.

He is generally perky, likes to hang out at the top of his tank and swim around his plant, seems happy. Based on everything I've read I think he's doing okay. All his water perameters are good.

Today he has been resting on the bottom of his tank a lot. He doesn't seem lethargic, and he jumps up and swims around frequently, but he is resting on the bottom of his tank, and often underneath the heater. The water is 78 degrees (the heater is factory set to that temp). 

Is he cold?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Betta keeping...sorry you are having problems.......a few questions.....

In 1gal filtered, heated tank-how much and how often are the water changes-I know you have only had him for 4 days...what kind of additives, live plants? your water temp is good, your food however, is not so good for a staple diet-the freeze dried foods can sometimes cause bloat related problems-I would look for pellet type food and frozen type food for a staple diet and use the freeze dried food a couple of time a week for a treat.

I would start by making a 50% water change and see if that won't perk him up and then stay on a twice weekly 50% water changes with one water only and another to include the substrate cleaning with a vacuum or the stir and dip method.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for your advice!

I did a partial water change on Tuesday and am going to do another one as you suggest. I was planning on twice a week with this little tank. What's stir and dip?

He has a plastic plant (that passed the pantyhose test) that he really likes to play with, and gravel. That's all I put in his tank so far but I'm going to get him a hidey hole.

He's very perky this morning, so hopefully the water change will do it. Is 78 degrees warm enough for him? I don't want to cook him either.

I've been pre-soaking his bloodworms. A lot of people warned me off of pellets and flakes saying they're not good for him or could fill him up too much. My instinct is to give him variety...I have flakes and pellets in addition to the FD bloodworms. Should I alternate? Do you have a preference between flakes and pellets?

Thank you for all your help! I think once I get into a routine with him after a few weeks I will not be such a crazy worried mommy.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have found with the small tanks that is is much easier to clean the gravel with the stir and dip than with a vacuum.

You first un-plug both the heater and filter-(leave the Betta in the tank) I use a clean chop stick but anything will work to stir the substrate a little bit to bring the mulm/fish waste up into the water column and then use a clean plastic cup to dip half the water out-you will not get all the waste and this is okay-re-fill the tank with like temp dechlorinated water and plug the heater and filter back in-the water should clean in about an hour or so

Filter media-needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month and when the water flow slows to get the big pieces of gunk off-you want the filter media to look dirty but still have good water flow

Wash hand before and after doing anything with your fish/tank

You can also use a turkey baster to clean the substrate in smaller tanks and they are also helpful to remove the uneaten food between water changes too.

A good varied diet is the key-soaking in very small amount of tank water or dechlorinated water just enough to swell the food slightly-too much liquid and you can leach out the additives/supplements added
Remember the betta stomach is about the size of their eye-resist temptation to over feed....small frequent meals are better than one big meal.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I wanted to update you. I did change his water that day and have been doing a partial water change twice a week and a stir and dip once a week. I also gave him some more things to play with and rest on, and he has not been sitting on the bottom of the tank as much. I think the water change and more stimulation and places to sit have helped a lot. 

I am varying his diet, also and he seems happy about that :-D

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear things are getting better....love to see some pic.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that he's doing better.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I updated my avatar with a pic of him. It's bad quality from my cell phone, I'll post better ones soon when I take them.


----------

